# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Exportaciones de Quinua se caen por uso irracional de agroquimicos

## Polinizaciones

Sres. Agricultores: 
Sean mas racionales al momento de usar sus agroquimicos en estos cultivos, ustedes al elevar las dosis de sus insecticidas estan eliminando a toda la fauna silvestre y ABEJAS incluidas ,esto conlleva a bajar la produccion de sus granos ya que sin la polinizacion que hacen nuestras abejas sobre sus cultivos estos no tendran un buen cuajado y sus producciones caeran, esto a su ves conlleva a una devolucion de sus contenedores en el extranjero por encontrarles altas dosis de insecticidas, es un problema real y hay que tomar conciencia, 50 colmenas mas envenenadas en las pampas de Majes-Arequipa.  IMG_20140723_134333.jpg IMG_20140723_134221.jpg IMG_20140723_134319.jpg IMG_20140723_134209.jpgTemas similares: REMATE DE AGROQUIMICOS !!! Artículo: Exportaciones peruanas de café caen por menores precios y crisis global Artículo: Exportaciones de quinua aumentarán 52.4 % este año Artículo: Exportaciones peruanas de quinua aumentaron en 300% Artículo: Caen envíos de café de países latinoamericanos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Gracias por poner ese tema sobre el tapete estimado Polinizaciones, porque es de suma importancia ahora que tantas hectáreas se han sembrado en la costa, donde la proliferación de plagas es mayor y donde se tiene que utilizar aún más pesticidas; por lo que podríamos estar poniendo en riesgo todo el negocio de la quinua en nuestro país, si no actuamos de manera más responsable. Y ni qué decir del problema que se ocasionaría por la disminución de abejas, así que por favor a intercambiar información sobre manejo integrado de plagas en quinua para que no tengan que abusar de los pesticidas después. 
Por otro lado, esperemos que el SENASA empiece a dar las pautas necesarias a los agricultores, para que la quinua peruana pueda ingresar a los mercados internacionales sin riesgos de rechazos por presencia de residuos tóxicos, porque no hay nada claro en ese sentido todavía. 
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Nosotros usamos Biobreak 100 ml/cil + Zetamin 500 ml/cil alternando con biofermentos y Biofoton defense 500 ml/cil. Nuestras plantas ya tienen 20 días y no tenemos problemas de plagas ni enfermedades.  20140718_103634.jpgIMG_20140725_120444.jpgIMG_20140725_120835.jpg 
Las abejas estan rodeando el campo en el bosque de algarrobos en las colmenas y debes en cuando se vienen a tomar agua tal como me sorprendí al verlas personalmente. 
Para consultas y asesoría :   biofertil@live.com

----------


## Polinizaciones

Realmente interesante, aun no hay estudios sobre la actividad de las abejas sobre la Quinua, pero experiencias en campo nos han comprobado que la Abeja Melifera tiene bastante actividad sobre este cultivo cuando esta en floracion, no solo brindandonos una excelente miel, sino colaborando indirectamente en la POLINIZACION, ellas al visitar la flor por la exclusiva razon de alimentarse de polen y nectar ayudan a la fecundacion de la flor, produciendo mucho mas granos, aumentando considerablemente la produccion asi como tambien mejorando la calidad de este grano, mejor forma, mejor tamaño, mejor color, y las cosechas en menor tiempo, amigos agricultores, al momento de usar algun agroquimico determinado, antes de aplicarlo consultar bien si estos le hacen daño a las abejas, es para su bien asi como del ecosistema que nos rodea. 
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Asi es cuidemos las abejas mediante el uso de otras alternativas para el control y además apliquemos atrayentes como 3 kg de melaza/cil.  Yo tengo melaza en bolsas de 30kg si estan interesados me escriben.

----------


## Polinizaciones

No usen este insecticida, es letal para las abejas:  *PROCLAIM:*Apiario Antigua estacion 1.jpg* * Información ecotoxicológica: tóxico para peces y otros organismos acuáticos. Evitar el 
escurrimiento o deriva a fuentes de agua o aguas superficiales. Tóxico para abejas expuestas a la 
aspersión directa (por contacto); no aplicar cuando las abejas se encuentren en actividad en el área 
a tratar o cuando los cultivos y/o malezas estén en floración. También puede ser tóxico por 
aplicación directa a otros organismos benéficos, por lo cual no liberar estos antes de 48 horas de la 
aplicación, en invernadero.

----------


## cmfb39@hotmail.com

Era obvio que sucedería eso, muchos de nuestros productos son convertidos en modas, por la falta de políticas de estado en el sector agrícola y ahora le toca a la quinua, cual será el siguiente producto ???

----------


## Polinizaciones

Difinitivamente mientras no exista una buena politica de estado, mientras el ministerio de agricultura siga durmiendo en sus laureles, y mientras nuestros gobernantes no esten bien asesorados el problema seguira latente por varios años mas.....

----------


## cmfb39@hotmail.com

El Ministerio de Agricultura se ha convertido en el MISTERIO DE AGRICULTURA, ya no se sabe con que nos sorprenderán y los pequeños y medianos agricultores cada día están más olvidados.

----------


## Cesar Ricasca

_Tenemos Quinua Blanca de exportación ya lista para su venta en sacos de polipropileno de 50 kg__. el producto_ *esta lavada a vapor de agua, escarificada, zaranda, gravimetrica y selector óptico.  
Tenemos capacidad de producción de hasta 100 toneladas mensuales por el momento.    
Dudas o consultas    Asoc.Agricultores    cesarr.alimentos@gmail.com*

----------

